# Salmon Fishing Sermon



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

I stopped going to tippy years ago bc its become a zoo. Does not matter which side. People act like idiots. The betsie is getting to be the same way.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is that all you guys do on here is complain about crowds and ethical ways to catch fish if it's legal shut up this site is becoming obnoxious to read just go fish if u see something illegal call the rap line. There's always going to be snaggers there's always going to be people using different methods at any type of fishing clean up after yourself and fish for the love of the sport!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Shift7609 said:


> Is that all you guys do on here is complain about crowds and ethical ways to catch fish if it's legal shut up this site is becoming obnoxious to read just go fish if u see something illegal call the rap line. There's always going to be snaggers there's always going to be people using different methods at any type of fishing clean up after yourself and fish for the love of the sport!


Are you sure that you're reading the right thread?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not just this thread every fall this same stuff goes around on here!


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

oldfisherman said:


> Word has it that Consumers at Tippy dam are about to close off the parking lot and access at Tippy because of the trash and trouble. They have to clear this through the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission, as the Commission dictates that Consumers provide recreation access, but this process is in the works I heard. I sound like the "good ole days" guy but its true. The amount of disrespect by "sportsmen" at Tippy (and the Platte) is sickening. If you fish Tippy, bring a trash bag. Pick up your crap, line, junk. Pick up some other slobs crap too and if you see anyone trashing our great resource, make them pick it up. If they don't call the CO. I've had it with today's so called "sportsmen".


*Heed his words.* Last season just as salmon was kicking off, SURPRISE at Allegan Dam!! The best part of "the wall" was fenced off by Consumers, with a County boy guarding it. Many a fellow made their way to fish a excellent shore spot in SWMI from hours away and were surprised.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Julez81 said:


> *Heed his words.* Last season just as salmon was kicking off, SURPRISE at Allegan Dam!! The best part of "the wall" was fenced off by Consumers, with a County boy guarding it. Many a fellow made their way to fish a excellent shore spot in SWMI from hours away and were surprised.


yup, they can do it...even tho I never once saw anyone hanging over the side about to die there...but that was their reasoning...claimed there had been several close calls so the fence had to go up, living in Allegan and fishing the dam a ton I called BS, gonna do the same thing here.

was at tippy on Monday, slowest and therefor cleanest I have ever seen it.. only 7 guys there and a few fish, not worth wasting my time. I took off to a stream north which was packed by salmon and fisherman...but it was also clean, even tho there were people everywhere, must be lots of respectable people just north of tippy, and a bunch of locals that don't fish but dump their household trash on the consumers lot, so it isn't fishermans fault (I could see the consumers side fine, state side I was on, water was high and I saw no trash by the water on either side, which was high IMO, smelled like salmon rotting in the dumpsters but everyone that fishes tippy is used to that).

I think we are all getting trolled here fellas, low post numbers dictates that, don't believe everything ya see on the interweb. been hitting tippy since 2002 about this time and this is the cleanest I have ever seen it (trash wise or fishing tactics).


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimbos said:


> And the sad part is a lot of the same people post on this site, but take the holier than thou attitude, no way, not me, I'm not a selfish slob fisherman all the while either pumping others for fishing info because they don't want to waste their time driving and possibly spending a few bucks on gas, and come home empty handed. It's all about getting mine.
> 
> Pretty sad state of affairs actually.


I know this wasn't directed at me but I will say this.

I used to fish Tippy prior to 6 years ago. I fish it now in Nov/Dec and maybe once in July. The rest of the year I am in other places on the river, and often. No offense but I enjoy the Thanksgiving weekends where it is snowing and sleeting and I see one other soul on the river as I retire to the tent at night. In fact, I moved 6 hours north to cut my weekend commute down by 12 hours. 

Some of "us" on this site are sportsmen. Some of "us" on this site are not. All of "us" need to protect what we hold true and value. If the north side is shut down by Consumer's do you honestly think those people will just stop coming? Or do you think they will filter into areas where you prefer to be because it "was" less crowded, not "as" trashed and "was" more peaceful?

There is only one way to combat this. Be a steward. Set the example, literally make it a goal to pack out 1 grocery sack more then you brought in. If you don't who will? If you don't, why bother? Why bother? If you like the place you have, why not put a little effort to protect it (while grumping about the "other" folks).

Want evidence that some on this site actually do that? Search the threads for the Big Man Cleanup. I think it was in 2012. Long time members of this site like Whitt, Splitshot, Ranger Ray...and others and new ones like Jerrob (at the time) came forward and made a contribution. Yes, some were local. Others drove hours to come up and make a difference.....in the off season. (There were many others involved not mentioned by name, but credit is due to them as equally)

We can point all of the fingers that we want...but in the end what will the result be? Personally? I'd rather take the higher road, make a contribution, and keep the "trash" out of the areas that I prefer to spend time in due to their relative peace and solitude. 

I have watched this thread appear every year since 2001 and have fished the Big Man consistently since 1997. When will it be different?


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

StiffNeckRob said:


> I know this wasn't directed at me but I will say this.
> 
> I used to fish Tippy prior to 6 years ago. I fish it now in Nov/Dec and maybe once in July. The rest of the year I am in other places on the river, and often. No offense but I enjoy the Thanksgiving weekends where it is snowing and sleeting and I see one other soul on the river as I retire to the tent at night. In fact, I moved 6 hours north to cut my weekend commute down by 12 hours.
> 
> ...


Of course it wasn't directed at you, but I do chuckle at all of the posts of indignation that pop up when someone mentions the junk, or someone mentions tree stand thieves, or someone mentions rude boaters, but if everyone here takes out more then they brought in junk wise, or everyone is disgusted by thieves or everyone here is a polite boater, then who is doing these things because this site is a reflection on sportsmen across the state.

Sometimes I think the ones that are acting the most indignant are really just trying to cover up something by being the most upset.


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

I will take an extra bag with me Sept. 25th to try to carry on your good work. I will may my teenage sons carry it up the hill.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimbos said:


> Of course it wasn't directed at you, but I do chuckle at all of the posts of indignation that pop up when someone mentions the junk, or someone mentions tree stand thieves, or someone mentions rude boaters, but if everyone here takes out more then they brought in junk wise, or everyone is disgusted by thieves or everyone here is a polite boater, then who is doing these things because this site is a reflection on sportsmen across the state.
> 
> Sometimes I think the ones that are acting the most indignant are really just trying to cover up something by being the most upset.



Instead of thinking so much, why don't you grab a trash bag and joint the poster above me. Actions speak louder then words, and some of us have the proof of those actions.


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Took the 3.5 hour trip up to the Betsie Saturday. Didn't catch any fish but did manage a net full of monster cans, beer cans, and candy wrappers...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Instead of thinking so much, why don't you grab a trash bag and joint the poster above me. Actions speak louder then words, and some of us have the proof of those actions.





tmilldrummer said:


> Took the 3.5 hour trip up to the Betsie Saturday. Didn't catch any fish but did manage a net full of monster cans, beer cans, and candy wrappers...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We should turn this into a pic thread of trash hauled off the river banks this salmon season. Plenty of folks from the site will be out chasin' kings and picking up someone else's trash left behind. Why not make it fun? Snap a pic of your quarry (trash) and post it up. It'll be just as good as a river clean-up.
If ya post up a riverside, trash pic, I'll donate 3 custom floats and a dozen steelhead jigs to a winner picked randomly by a moderator.
Make a difference, have some fun with the pics and show everyone that we do care about Michigan rivers.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

jerrob said:


> We should turn this into a pic thread of trash hauled off the river banks this salmon season. Plenty of folks from the site will be out chasin' kings and picking up someone else's trash left behind. Why not make it fun? Snap a pic of your quarry (trash) and post it up. It'll be just as good as a river clean-up.
> If ya post up a riverside, trash pic, I'll donate 3 custom floats and a dozen steelhead jigs to a winner picked randomly by a moderator.
> Make a difference, have some fun with the pics and show everyone that we do care about Michigan rivers.



And I'll back that up for the second place vote as picked by a Mod. 

Jerrob's whiskey bottles in my boat don't count either. :lol:


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> because this site is a reflection on sportsmen across the state..


This site is no such thing. Don't think for a second that this is some random sampling of all the sportsmen in the state where you can make accurat inferences and predictions based on comments left on various topics. That's just not true.


----------



## Kris.J (Jul 16, 2012)

My buddy & I come up to Brethren annually for salmon camp.
We avoid Tippy like the plague, and enjoy wading quiet spots in the area.
We always have a couple 13 gallon trash bags on us, it was sad to fill one up last year.

I'm with you oldfisherman - my grandfather taught me to respect and preserve the woods & waters.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Picked up enough cans to buy lunch last weekend. It's ridiculous. And if ya smoke, as do i, put the butts in your damn pocket!!!!!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

eye-sore said:


> Picked up enough cans to buy lunch last weekend. It's ridiculous. And if ya smoke, as do i, put the butts in your damn pocket!!!!!


Why bother? It's so much easier to just drop it in the river!


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

It's amazing how many crushed cans fit in a pair of waders


----------



## lostabigone (Aug 10, 2012)

I drive many many hours to fish here because it is a beautiful state with awesome rivers, fish, and people. In my state we bitch about out of staters and locals who litter and low hole. what I see is that it does not matter where you are from or what you do but it is the attitude of the person. The most important thing I was taught on a river was not about knots or what to use but to bring a trash bag and clean up the part I am using. Everyone makes mistakes but if not corrected will continue to make them teach people to do this and we ALL will be happy.
:help:
Idaho Jim


----------

